# So confused!!!!



## dolzall (Oct 24, 2018)

Separated from my wife for almost 5 months not living together. She won’t say she wants a divorce but won’t do anything to work on our marriage. Says if I come back home she’ll find somewhere else to live. Neither of us can afford to live on our own. We also have two children together living at home. I love her so much but she says she no longer loves me. There’s a lot more but that’s a start I guess.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Go online and check your phone bill is the first place you should start.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

could there be someone else in the pciture and before you say no really think about it and check.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

dolzall:

1. *Move back in immediately.* Sleep in your own bed.

2. *Lawyer up.* Find out you rights.

3. *Do not beg or cry in front of her.* NO WOMAN WANTS A WHINER!! No Pick me dance.

4. *Check Phone bill* to see who she's talking to.

5. *Start 180 technique.*

6. *Go to gym* and start working out. Drink water. Eat right.

7. Woman are drawn to courage, strength, and decisive action. * Be those things.*

8. To save your marriage, you have to be willing to lose it. *She has to believe it.*

9. You are being a doormat. *Stop it, NOW!!*


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Are you going to continue letting her make all the rules and tell you how it will go ? Grow a pair and take control. Read the post by skerzoid again ....... and then read it 10 more times.


----------

